# DuMor goat dewormer pellets?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Do they work well? Anyone have any problems? Is it good to combine a wormer with them? Thank You for any advice or tips.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Or could someone give me advice on what to give them? I've been using Ivermectin and either I'm not dosing them as often as they need it or it's not working. I guess they could be resistant to it now also.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How have you been dosing the Ivomec?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The pellets don't work around here and my goats would never eat them. I dose heavy on the ivomec if needed after a fecal exam. 1 cc per 25# orally. (The injectable) every 10 days for 3x then 30 days later. But, I always do a fecal before and after to make sure they need wormed and the ivomec is working. ( this is only on non-milking stock)


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

If you want to learn about controlling parasites I highly recommend watching at least the first video on this page. It's pretty long, but completely worth it. Wish I watched it years ago!

http://web.uri.edu/sheepngoat/video/


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I really like the info here on slowing resistance and parasite control

http://www.wormx.info


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I've been dosing the Ivomec I THINK 1cc per 50lbs. Can't remember what the vet told me. I'll check in my records when I am able to. I'll watch the video. What do you all recommend for dewormer?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's best to dewormer based on symptoms and fecal test results. No one wormer gets all the worms, and dosing often leads to parasite resistance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they aren't pregnant, I'd use Valbazen. 1cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> It's best to dewormer based on symptoms and fecal test results. No one wormer gets all the worms, and dosing often leads to parasite resistance.


Dewormer resistance is a big problem.

Get accurate weights on each goat and only treat goats that need it.

Copper bolus is safe for pregnant goats and helps with barber poll worm.

Ivomec is 0.4mg per kg and repeat in ten days.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I personally wouldn't use pellets or water additives since it is too difficult to make sure each goat receives the appropriate dose and can lead to resistance.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

One is possibly pregnant. I should probably get some copper bolus. How often does that need to be done? I would like to get fecals for them all, but at $15-$20 per goat that could get expensive quickly.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think there is an online lab for $5 a piece?

How many goats do you have?

You can always do group fecals on groups. So maybe a looks wormy group? Or healthyoonh ones as a group and sickly ones as individuals? Whatever groupings makes the most sense


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

^^MidAmerica used to do fecals for $5/sample, but then they upped it. To $10 or $15 I believe. 

How often you need to copper bolus depends on your area. Start at every six months and see how it goes. If they have rough coats, are more susceptible to parasites, hoof rot, off colored coats, etc, they need more copper.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh bummer on the prices.

I agree on copper.


----------

